# SE/30 sauvé des eaux ;-)



## gpbonneau (15 Août 2020)

Dans la rubrique "Collectionneurs, affichez-vous", j'avais présenté quelques vieux Mac qu'on venait de me donner... avec quelques remises en état en prévision .
J'ai commencé par le SE/30 (un des quatre que j'ai pu sauvé). Quelques photos :

Démontage complet et gros nettoyage (il était vraiment très sale) :






Remontage en cours :





Nettoyage de la carte mère et pile neuve (encore quelques traces d'humidité sur le slot PDS). Elle fonctionne bien pour l'instant, mais elle devra passer par l'étape "changement des petits condos ronds" tôt ou tard :





Démontage, nettoyage, graissage et test du lecteur de disquette, très sale et plein de mitons ;-) Le disque dur fonctionne plutôt bien (1 sur 4, les autres sont HS) :





Nettoyage du clavier très sale aussi et de la souris (les touches passent au nettoyeur ultra-sons) :





Et voilà un SE/30 tout prêt pour une nouvelle vie chez Serge ;-) il était accompagné d'un lecteur CD300e (il a été bien préservé, je n'ai rien fait dessus):





Je devrais arriver à en sauver un autre, mais la carte mère a besoin de nouveaux condos, après ça elle redémarrera peut-être...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Août 2020)

Okazou, il me reste ici un bloc d'alimentation de SE30 en état de fonctionnement, il faut juste ressouder un ou deux connecteurs (il m'a servi à alimenter autre-chose naguère).


----------



## woz86 (17 Août 2020)

Un vrai travail de chef, je dois cette semaine démonter le mien pour y installer une barrette ROM comme celle de BMOW et  je viens de recevoir aujourd’hui justement un Apple CD 300


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Août 2020)

C'est un CD300e (e pour externe) avec caddie, les premiers lecteurs de CD-ROM. Il a l'air en bon état.
On le trouvait aussi en interne sur les IIvx/vi et les Quadra... CD300i
Celui avec avec le SE/30 sur la photo est un CD300e Plus en fait, le modèle suivant avec un tiroir (plus besoin de Caddie).


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Août 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Okazou, il me reste ici un bloc d'alimentation de SE30 en état de fonctionnement, il faut juste ressouder un ou deux connecteurs (il m'a servi à alimenter autre-chose naguère).



Merci pour l'offre, je note. Je vais faire le tour de ce qui me reste... mais pas tout de suite. Mon fils déménage, cad pas mal de bricolage en perspective ;-)


----------



## woz86 (19 Août 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Il a l'air en bon état.


D’aspect il est comme neuf, on dirait qu’il n’a jamais servi !


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Avril 2021)

bretthieb a dit:


> Si vous avez une carte mère en rabe je suis preneur!!!
> Je viens de recup un se30, mais pile qui a coulé
> Rarement vu autant de dégât ....


Il me reste une carte mère en panne, elle est propre, à re-capper pour qu'elle fonctionne... peut-être ?
Si ça t'intéresse elle a toi, j'ai déjà 3 SE/30 et pas trop motivé pour en restaurer un de plus ;-)
Je t'envois mon email en MP.





C'est pas systématique mais une pile qui coule c'est pas seulement des dégâts sur la CM, les vapeurs d'acide peuvent faire des dégâts un peu partout... et sur certains composants c'est pas toujours visible.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2021)

Sans compter la maladie des SE de toutes les générations équipés en ADB : un arrachement intempestif de la prise du clavier ou de la souris, et tu pouvais mettre la CM à la poubelle, la machine fonctionnait toujours impeccablement, mais sans plus aucun périphérique d'entrée, elle était parfaitement inutilisable ! Je ne compte plus le nombre de SE ou de SE30 partis au pilon pour cette raison quand j'étais responsable informatique d'une compagnie des AGF.


----------

